# San Diego startup to challenge Uber, Lyft in rideshare service



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

_https://www.10news.com/news/making-...p-to-challenge-uber-lyft-in-rideshare-service_

*San Diego startup to challenge Uber, Lyft in rideshare service*
Kalyna Astrinos
5:30 PM, Aug 10, 2018
6:03 PM, Aug 10, 2018



































SAN DIEGO (KGTV) - With the cost of living going up in San Diego, a lot of people are looking for ways to make extra cash. A new startup in San Diego called Bounce wants to help drivers maximize their income.

"The drivers are the most important element," said CEO Mark Potter.

Potter transformed the front of his law office into the startup space. He is a longtime fan of rideshare.

"Before there was rideshare, I was hiring people off craigslist to give me rides," Potter said.

His model for this new company is to focus on the driver and give them more incentives to want to stay and work for the company.

"Our drivers are owners. They earn ownership in our company through stock options," said Potter.

This stake in the company is one of the main reasons Pamela Bernier signed on to be a driver.

Bernier said, "Working my own hours, calling my own shots, still enjoying the income and the people at the same time."

Bounce also has a repeat customer option. Riders have the freedom to create a list and request their favorite drivers. They also have the luxury to arrange future rides in advance. According to the company, this provides a safer environment for both the rider and driver and also gives the driver a more consistent cash flow.

"I could bounce you here, I can bounce you there, I bounce you home, where you wanna bounce let's go," said Bernier.

Uber and Lyft are two other companies dominating the rideshare space. According to Lyft, 68% of drivers are primary earners of their household, and so far in 2018, Lyft passengers also spent an additional $73 million on local businesses in town.

According to Uber, rideshare and delivery drivers in California took home more than $2.97 billion in gross revenue for 2017.

Bounce is set for a September launch, and the company is currently interviewing drivers. They require in-person interviews and background checks for each driver. They are also in the process of putting in a panic button option in the app for riders to feel safer during their ride.

"We envision is that our company will be very successful with loyal drivers that put Bounce first. That will make us win," Potter said.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I’m a San Diego driver and I will not ever join bounce . It’s the worst idea since .... ??? .... Uber ???


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds promising. If they can be the Tmobile of rideshare apps then that can put the brakes on the new surge scam Uber and Lyft have been pushing.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

It will be an uphill battle for Bounce.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The "earn stock ownership" idea sounds like a Ponzi scheme.

But...the founder is a lawyer now deciding to do this instead. What could go wrong?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bounce, what a perfect name for a San Diego startup. They will bounce their way right out of the city just like the Chargers and Clippers did.

Seriously, there have been many other rideshare companies that have tried to take on Uber and Lyft all without success. Some companies as big as Juno and some others overtook a city in which Uber and Lyft vacated. Probably the most famous place was Austin, TX in which U/L ceased operations for about a year only to lobby politicians and return to crush the competition within a couple months.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SLuz said:


> "We envision is that our company will be very successful with *loyal drivers that put Bounce first*. That will make us win," Potter said.


Don't be envisioning so fast, Potter. You've got to earn that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Yet another failed uber clone...
The going price for the software is $999

https://www.appdupe.com/uber-for-x-...V_JRvBoMfAhPo57eBlrBOEPJmiSiLE7xoCf6YQAvD_BwE

_We offer expert solutions in location-based mobile app and Uber clone script development. Get ready-to-use white-label Uber clone app packages with customizable source codes in any language, currency and theme to boost your on-demand venture ahead of the competition. We launch native apps for user and provider on Android and iOS platforms without a need for license renewals and also give you an efficient admin panel with real-time surveillance for complete control. Reach out to us to order your custom on-demand Uber based taxi booking app with us today and start earning from the flourishing market._


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SLuz said:


> _https://www.10news.com/news/making-...p-to-challenge-uber-lyft-in-rideshare-service_
> 
> *San Diego startup to challenge Uber, Lyft in rideshare service*
> Kalyna Astrinos
> ...


Bounce has been around for a year or so. I was solicited a year ago. If it's taking off, it's still taxiing on the runway ( scuse the pun, if it is a pun


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

SLuz said:


> According to Uber, rideshare and delivery drivers in California took home more than $2.97 billion in gross revenue for 2017.


Wow! UberEATS delivery drivers must be friggin rich! And I'm certain Uber shared the $2.97B fairly.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Bounce, what a perfect name for a San Diego startup. They will bounce their way right out of the city just like the Chargers and Clippers did.


Hey! At least SD still has the SD Gulls minor league hockey team and a few little league teams around. Oh yeah, the Padres are still major league, right? The Padres can always deflect to the Baltimore Orioles.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Seriously, there have been many other rideshare companies that have tried to take on Uber and Lyft all without success. Some companies as big as Juno and some others overtook a city in which Uber and Lyft vacated. Probably the most famous place was Austin, TX in which U/L ceased operations for about a year only to lobby politicians and return to crush the competition within a couple months.


The only reason another company other than Uber/Lyft could survive in Austin was because there was no U/L in Austin from May 2016 until May 2017.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve seen a few bounce drivers around town with their trade dress along with the Uber and lyft trade dress. From what I’ve seen I don’t like their chances.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I wish them the best.They have the right idea about not abusing drivers.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

What happened to 'Juno' in NYC


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> What happened to 'Juno' in NYC


 You didn't hear? They have been a huge success and have almost driven Uber and lift out of the market!


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

JimKE said:


> The "earn stock ownership" idea sounds like a Ponzi scheme.
> 
> But...the founder is a lawyer now deciding to do this instead. What could go wrong?


Juno tried the same thing. Make drivers part owners. Drivers got pennies when Juno sold out. Epic fail. Repeat.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

SLuz said:


> _https://www.10news.com/news/making-...p-to-challenge-uber-lyft-in-rideshare-service_
> 
> *San Diego startup to challenge Uber, Lyft in rideshare service*
> Kalyna Astrinos
> ...


I remember when Juno was all the rage, but people said, "It costs so much to ensure a driver, etc., so it will never work."

The truth is, a cab company can work and be successful - they've been around for a centrury.

The key is to share the profits equally. Medallions were a million bucks, and there was a cap - it was ripe for the taking, and Uber/Lyft did just that.

But if drivers were allowed to set their own rates and provide their own insurance, I think things could get back on track.

It doesn't matter what service we're talking about. Uber and Lyft, for example, could go out of business tomorrow if everyone just stopped driving for them and went to a new service like Bounce. Will it happen? Probably not. But if Bounce did some of things I've talked about, they might have a chance at getting their operations off the ground. All you have to do is play fair. When you do, you attract quality. Just my opinion.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I give this company two years before they get bounced out of business.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Im not in SF, but out in fly over country. BUT because fuber and gryft have both been deceptive, dishonest, disloyal and over all as tech companies, they suck, if I had a chance to help a competitor that might cause these other two cheats to loose even more monies, then I would jump at the chance to help them out.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

start up tech companies routinely pay their employees crap and offer worthless stock options to compensate. The hope of course is that the company becomes profitable and goes public and the stock options become valuable. It happens, but not that often

If I was in San Diego I think Id add the Bounce to what Im doing, but I wouldnt count on it to change my life


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uber had to win back austin & bribed the state hard to make sure.

Why? Those Austin rideshare apps had some interesting ideas. Like a flat charge per ride, not %.


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

JimKE said:


> The "earn stock ownership" idea sounds like a Ponzi scheme.
> 
> But...the founder is a lawyer now deciding to do this instead. What could go wrong?


How is "earning stock ownership" even remotely close to a Ponzi scheme? "Buying" ownership stock might be somewhat of a scheme but even then an investment is a long way from Ponzi


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Why knock potential competition? Good for them. More options are the only leverage we have.


----------

